# Newport / Cardiff Memeber



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Just thought i'd say hello as a new member. :wave:

this detailing can be addictive but its great and keep me busy!

Thought i'd see who else is in the Newport or Cardiff area?

Black Audi here - Thought i'd put up a photo where people can't see how dirty it is! lol:lol:








Dave


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dave. Are you Detailing by hand or are you working with a machine?

Lovely car. We need some pictures in daylight though please!


----------



## nathan12 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi dave, nice car mate, i also live in newport


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome dave... nice motor to boot


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

hello and welcome !

Cant see the dirt its sooo dark :lol:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Evening. going to take a guess your car is looking in top condition as you did the detailing course with James at Ti22.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello. Get some better pics up.


----------



## keechy (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome, not far from newport my self


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the replies...

Fair few us in local areas - anyone up for a little mini meet?

MattJones - Just started to use my DA now as feeling more confident with it thanks to the time with James.

Nathan 12 - What are you driving?

Carr20vt - Nice car - whats the BHP?

Well you guys asked for more photo's and more photo's you shall have! Anyone guess the locations?


----------



## nathan12 (Apr 13, 2012)

transporter bridge and the new tesco? lol i drive a black corsa d.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep got them right no prizes mind you.... 

Black - you share my pain then everything shows up so easy on a black car.... esp this dusty rain! lol


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice car!! Black is a PITA but does look lovely when its clean and swirl free :thumb:


----------



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

Welcome along. I'm from Newport


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Turbo Dean - Nice Evo, looks like you've done a fair bit to it. 

What type of figures are you pushing 0-62 / bhp etc. 

Hi D-Dub.... nice to say hello to another Newport member, what do you drive or enjoy detailing?


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

TTS-Dave said:


> Hi Turbo Dean - Nice Evo, looks like you've done a fair bit to it.
> 
> What type of figures are you pushing 0-62 / bhp etc.


Cheers :thumb:
Most of the stuff was on the car when I bought it, I had the rod-job done and fitted the bigger turbo and a few other little bits...

I haven't had it on a rollers yet, but with the current spec it should be around 500bhp @ 2bar of boost 

I live just outside Newport, I'd be up for a mini meet as well if there's enough initerest.


----------



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

TTS-Dave said:


> Hi D-Dub.... nice to say hello to another Newport member, what do you drive or enjoy detailing?


I drive a Mk2 Golf G60 Edition One


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice cars Turbo Dean and D-Dub

Better it shifts at 500bhp the TTS is still stock at 272bhp - thinking should i start doing a few mods or not..... 

We should try for a mini meet... come on guys put your names forward if your interested....


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Defo worth having a re-map at least I recon :thumb:
Mate of mine has a TT-RS with a re-map and recons it's a pretty good match for his old R35 GTR


----------



## erkan (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice cars


----------

